# Corsair PSU Warrenty Clam ?? help..



## ravi23071988 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Friends,
how are you...

In Corsair booklet it is written that the Warrenty clam should be done within 30 days of purchase...

What is warrenty clam??
If there is nothing wrong with my PSU should i have to Clam the Warrenty???

Please help my friends.....


----------

